# Starting out



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Humble but works for now:

*Display:* Samsung LN46A630 LCD
*Receiver:* Onkyo TX-NR807
*Speakers:*
*Fronts:* Polk RTi A7
*Center:* Polk CSi3
*Surr:* Polk Monitor 30
*Sub1:* SVS PC12-NSD
*Sub2:* SVS PC12-NSD​*Satellite:* Dish VIP-612 DVR
*Blu-ray:* Oppo BDP-83
*Game:* XBox 360 Pro
*Remote:* Logitech Harmony XBox
*Power:* Monster HT-800


----------

